# Oh, no, active shooter with hostages in Amarillo



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here we go again...

?APD on scene with armed subject at the Walmart at Georgia and Canyon Drive? from Amarillo Police Department : Nixle

Police are evacuating shoppers out the west side of the building.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I've been listening to it.
Amarillo Police and Fire - Live Audio Feed Web Player


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Reports now indicate the shooter is down. No other casulties.

BREAKING NEWS: Active Shooter Reported At Walmart In Texas; Hostages Taken - Breaking911


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

> Suspect has been shot by APD SWAT and is apparently dead. Hostages inside are safe.


?Suspect has been shot by APD SWAT and is apparently dead. Hostages inside are safe.? from Amarillo Police Department : Nixle


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I type to slowly. Glad no one was harmed.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

ROFLMAO!

*Witnesses have reported that the shooter was an employee at the store and took a fellow employee hostage.

Police have now requested a Somalian translator.

The city's social media accounts warned people to avoid the surrounding area due to an active shooter situation.

According to News channel10, Police are searching for a Somalian man wearing Kakhi pants.*

http://breaking911.com/breaking-news-active-shooter-reported-at-walmart-in-texas-hostages-taken/

Undoubtedly another one of Obum's Son's!

Sorry I laughed but will this even be reported?....Will the word Muslim be used? Will the word ISLAM be used?...Nope just another case of everyday workplace violence.....It just don't count against the refugee's from anywhere!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

*Another Fokkin' Muzzie!*


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A quick bang flop. 

How all these incidences should be resolved. Send a message to the mooselims. You want to play terrorist over here, this is what happens.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

People, beware of the Somalis that have been brought to the US in the past few years. Many of them are bad Islamist jihadists.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tipping the hat to APD..good job folks!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

But Obama is importing more!! As if its good for you.


----------



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

Getting worse and worse out there. Seems like a new threat comes up way too often now. Becoming part of our daily news.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Done. Next terrorist in Texas please.


----------

